
Usenet Archives - Tomte
http://yarchive.net/
======
japaw
Are there any large publicly available archives of usenet one can download?

I need it for an information retrieval research project. I am aware of
gmane.org, but do not think they allow bulk download.

~~~
sp332
[https://archive.org/details/usenet](https://archive.org/details/usenet)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Please use the bittorrent download option if possible. It reduces load on
archive.org.

~~~
greglindahl
If there are any seeds, sure. Torrents are most useful for new, big, popular
items.

~~~
sp332
IA torrent files use the archive as web seeds if they have to. But if there's
a spike in interest - like right now apparently - it would reduce the load. So
it will still work if there are no seeds, and it will reduce load on the
servers when that's possible.

Edit: this is all just to be polite, since the archive is not worried about
using a ton of bandwidth.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Is the code that runs the frontend of the IA open source? I'd be interested in
contributing to that, so when requests for certain objects are creating
excessive load, a response status code is provided to indicate so, and the
alternate URI returned is a magnet link for the object.

EDIT: It appears an HTTP 303 status code accomplishes this

~~~
greglindahl
503, we return the standard 503 code. Remember that most of our users don't
know what BitTorrent is, and would prefer that the archive Just Worked.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Right! I'm not interested in breaking the Internet Archive, and I'd expect it
to move to IPFS [1] eventually (content addressable web) [2]. If/when/how that
happens, I'd expect traditional http tooling to still work (curl, wget, etc),
which is why I went looking for a status code that indicates an alternate path
for the resource/content.

That's why my above comment kept getting edited as I did some more research.
503 is an ugly failure. 429 tells the client to back off, but it doesn't
provide a fallback to still get the content. 303 does.

I thought this train of thought was in line with Brewster's blog post [2].
Apologies for the confusion!

[1] [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

[2] [http://brewster.kahle.org/2015/08/11/locking-the-web-
open-a-...](http://brewster.kahle.org/2015/08/11/locking-the-web-open-a-call-
for-a-distributed-web-2/)

------
AndrewUnmuted
From the x86-64 archive:

> Actually, I'm a bit disgusted at Intel for not even _mentioning_ AMD in
> their documentation or their releases, so I'd almost be inclined to rename
> the thing as "AMD64" just to give credit where credit is due.

TIL.

~~~
yuhong
I remember the IA-16, IA-8, and IA-4 articles on Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-16&oldid=13741...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-16&oldid=13741586)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-8&oldid=137416...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-8&oldid=13741603)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-4&oldid=195098...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=IA-4&oldid=19509835)

------
mrbill
YArchive is one of my favorite high-signal low-noise sites; so much that I run
a mirror of it.

------
nickpsecurity
Glad Tomte shared it as the Computers archive already had some interesting
nuggets of wisdom:

[http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html)

Included were arguments against triple modular redundancy in favor of other
models, the uses of zero registers + proposal to use them on floating-point,
and Mashey's algorithm counterpoint to Knuth's work. Those are a few I found
quickly that were good and non-obvious to most at some point. There's a lot of
stuff on here but the links are each short for easy skimming.

Good resource.

~~~
Tomte
Some of my favorites are:

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/struct_declarations.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/struct_declarations.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/strncpy.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/strncpy.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/gpl.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/gpl.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/export_symbol_gpl.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/export_symbol_gpl.html)

[http://yarchive.net/physics/anthropic_principle.html](http://yarchive.net/physics/anthropic_principle.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/compiler.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/compiler.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/aliasing.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/aliasing.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/typedefs.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/typedefs.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/const.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/const.html)

[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/dev_random.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/dev_random.html)

The space category is fascinating, too.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Those were some good reads. Appreciate it. The use of API naming to indicate
intent for a license was particularly clever.

------
shrewduser
is usenet still used for discussion? how is it?

i know it's used for binaries, are there any frequent usenet users around that
don't use it for binaries?

~~~
ksherlock
I lurk and occasionally post on a dozen or so groups.

------
DrScump
Where's the rest of the comp. domain?

~~~
to3m
The archives are not complete - it's just articles of interest to one
particular person. See
[http://yarchive.net/about.html](http://yarchive.net/about.html)

